# Sizes for Non-Felted Slipper KAL



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Note to knitters: I've worked out a guide for the slippers I've made in various sizes; this is by no means 'official,' but it seemed to work okay. Also - this isn't meant to be a substitute for the pattern already made available; but more of a guestimate as to how to calculate your stitches. Good luck! Sue

Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura

SIZES: Ladies' Size M (Mens Average) (Mens Small) (Pre-Teen Girl) (Child  5/6 years old) 
DIRECTIONS: 
Sole  Use Color A
Cast on 50 (54) (52) (44) (38) sts using a long-tail method. 
Row 1: K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), PM, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19). 
Row 2: * K1, M1, K23 (25) (24) (21) (17), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 54 (58) (56) (48) (42) sts 
Row 3 and all odd rows: K. 
Row 4: * K1, M1, K25 (27) (26) (22) (19), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 58 (62) (60) (52) (46) sts 
Row 6: * K1, M1, K27 (29) (28) (24) (21), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 62 (66) (64) (56) (50) sts 
Row 8: * K1, M1, K29 (31) (30) (26) (23), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 66 (70) (68) (60) (54) sts 
Row 10: * K1, M1, K31 (33) (32) (28), M1, K1 * twice. Total - 70 (74) (72) (64) For childs size: * K1, M1, K25, M1, K1 *, M1, repeat (59 sts) Cut yarn. (End here for childs size.)
Row 12: (Remove marker as you come to it.) * K1, M1, K33 (35) (34) (30), M1, K1 *, M1, repeat * Total - 75 (79) (77) (69) sts .Cut yarn. 

Instep  Use Color B. 
Row 1: K. 
Row 2: P33 (35) (34) (30) (25), PM, P9, PM, P33 (35) (34) (30) (25). 
Row 3: K26 (28) (27) (23) (18), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K26 (28) (27) (23) (18). Total  67 (71) (69) (61) (51) sts 
Row 4: P. 
Row 5: K22 (24) (23) (19) (14), ssk twice, K3tog, K9, sl1, k2tog, psso, k2tog twice, K22 (24) (23) (19) (14). Total  59 (63) (61) (53) (43) sts 
Row 6: P.
Row 7: K34 (36) (35) (31) (26), ssk. 
Row 8 (WS): sl1, P9, p2tog. 
Row 9: sl1, K9, ssk. 
Row 10: sl1, P9, p2tog. 
Rows 11-26: as Rows 9-10. Total - 39 (43) (41) (33) (29) sts 
Row 27: sl1, K9, ssk, (DO NOT TURN!) K13 (15) (14) (12) (8). 
Row 28: (Remove markers as you come to them.) P23 (25) (24) (22) (18), p2tog, P13. 
You may want to do two extra rows for Mens. Cut yarn. 

Cuff 
Using A. Rows 1-2: K. 
Bind off in knit stitch. 

Finishing 
Using a flat seam, join sole and back seam.


----------



## Jmklous (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you happen to have a picture?&#128516;


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just put Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura
in your search bar. Ravelry has a picture for you to see.:0)


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the size changes Sue. My foot is more like a man than a womans this is going to help out. barb


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes thanks so much...I was going to make them the other day for my GD and realized they were for the adult foot...thanks again


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you - hope it helps! Also - these slippers are very flexible and forgiving -- as I mentioned, the size chart is a 'guestimate.' My family members cover a range of sizes (I have a short brother with small feet for a man, and some good-sized ladies with large feet), but, as far as I know, they were all able to make their slippers work (some pairs may have been hiding in the back of closets since last Christmas, but, if so, I haven't been told about it - LOL!)


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I am gathering needles and yarn as we speak.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

THANK YOU!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

...now if I just had a chart for different yarn...LOL!!


----------



## renetta (Jan 24, 2012)

thank-you for your pattern, it's one I'm going to put to use very soon.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Just put Non-felted Slippers by Yuko Nakamura
> in your search bar. Ravelry has a picture for you to see.:0)


* there are lots of pictures of this slipper on the first page of the topic. *

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

click on non-felted slippers and you will open the slipper Kal we are starting on Wednesday -- there are lots of pictures there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have my slipper sole started --- away we go on Wednesday- 

I know Sue will be able to answer all your questions ! 

I hope you will drop by. Designer


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. I find felting very fascinating.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Suehoman Thanks for this very helpfull infomation.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

You're so welcome!


----------



## kjjdcr (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello I am making the men size avg. on the instep after row 28 it say's you may want to do two extra rows for Mens. Cut yarn. Just knit the exter rows? Thank you Pat


----------



## psst (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Sue,
I am working on this pattern to knit different sizes.
I happened to see your pattern, thanks.
A question, what size needle and type of yarn are you using for these various sizes.

Noramarsh


----------



## zun59 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have made the slippers and now my fellas each want a pair. All 3 of them wear size 16! Can you help with that sizing?


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, zun59 - so sorry it took me so long to respond - I've been away from my computer.

Regarding your size 16-foot fellas (they must have great appetites!) -- what I would do is add approximately three stitches, per side, to the men's slipper instructions. (That's a semi-educated guess - when you finish the sole of the first slipper, maybe hold it up to your hubby's foot, just to see if that looks about right.) Then, when you're on the last round of the upper part, maybe add three rows before you do the last two garter rows - so the slipper goes up higher on the ankle. Let me know how it works out and, again, my sincere apologies for the delay. Happy knitting! Sue


----------



## zun59 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for your reply but I mistakenly thought it said felted slippers not unfelted. I am looking for a pattern big enough in the felted version.


----------



## tinkering (Sep 11, 2016)

are there instructions for say 6 month old or 3 month? I have a similar one for newborn but i tight fairly tight no matter what i do so newborn is just too small for most babies. I was hoping to make these for friend's 2nd grandbaby xmas. any help appreciated. i may just try the smallest size with a smaller needle. the ladies size i just made is almost too short for me. so i get the pattern and i tried to fudge it a bit but the numbers with the yo's make it seems to lose me after the second row of enlarging. thanks!


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

tinkering said:


> are there instructions for say 6 month old or 3 month? I have a similar one for newborn but i tight fairly tight no matter what i do so newborn is just too small for most babies. I was hoping to make these for friend's 2nd grandbaby xmas. any help appreciated. i may just try the smallest size with a smaller needle. the ladies size i just made is almost too short for me. so i get the pattern and i tried to fudge it a bit but the numbers with the yo's make it seems to lose me after the second row of enlarging. thanks!


Hello...I'm wondering if you completed this pattern for a two-year old? If so, how did it go? Did you follow the pattern for the five year old size but use a smaller needle? My grandson has just turned two, and I'm thinking about this slipper pattern for him. I've made the women's version, successfully. But, I'm not a very experienced knitter, so I'm a little unsure of modifying the instructions that are provided.


----------



## tinkering (Sep 11, 2016)

i did but i'm not sure how much help i can be. they measure 5 inches and easily stretch to 5.5 inches. i can't remember the needle size i used it was likely a 3.5 and i used a wool blend i'd call a dk weight as it's smaller than a normal worsted for the main color the bottom and a bit at the top is a full worsted but i don't recall if i changed needles. I should have written it down but i'm bad about that and following patterns. good luck! 
I think what helped most was knowing that average 2 year olds are 5-5.5 inches in length so I could gauge to that. I'd suggest if you can get the actual child's current foot size and see were they fit in the average sizing. i could send you the baby foot guide i use if you'd like.

so if you didn't get it.. way too big for a newborn but they will grow into them  but it should work for a 2year old size.


----------

